# Installing solar panels in italy



## kwiatek88 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all! I just moved to Italy and am looking to invest in Photovoltaic Solar panels but dont even know where to start! I would love to get some background information first off so if anyone has any answers to these questions they would be greatly appreciated: 

Is there different types of feed in tariffs for PV/thermal and rooftop/groung-mounted, etc? 

Where can i find figures for the number of home and commercial solar installations that are currently in italy? 

Is there an online directory of installers?


----------

